# DPF delete issues



## 14cruzLUZ (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi all. So I’ve just recently had the delete done on my car and timing belt replacement. Since the delete my car is more sluggish than before and when it was reprogrammed I got the +60 hp tune from fleece. I’m stumped as to what is holding me back, because my cousin has one that’s deleted and hers has the stock tune and it practically burns the tires off from a stop and it’s very peppy. Mine is basically stock but it seems a little slower now and it wants to downshift a lot when I give it any throttle. I’ve checked for boost leaks, all hoses are in good condition, fuel filter is at 32% and I haven’t changed it in 6 months but I doubt that’s my problem.. If anyone has had similar issues and could help me out that would be great!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

14cruzLUZ said:


> Hi all. So I’ve just recently had the delete done on my car and timing belt replacement. Since the delete my car is more sluggish than before and when it was reprogrammed I got the +60 hp tune from fleece. I’m stumped as to what is holding me back, because my cousin has one that’s deleted and hers has the stock tune and it practically burns the tires off from a stop and it’s very peppy. Mine is basically stock but it seems a little slower now and it wants to downshift a lot when I give it any throttle. I’ve checked for boost leaks, all hoses are in good condition, fuel filter is at 32% and I haven’t changed it in 6 months but I doubt that’s my problem.. If anyone has had similar issues and could help me out that would be great!


You might get more help posting this in the Gen 1 Cruze, Diesel Technical Discussion forums. You are in Gen 2 here. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

When I want my Gen 2 Diesel to be faster, I temporarily delete the whole car and drive my 2005 GTO or 2015 SS Sedan.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

eli said:


> When I want my Gen 2 Diesel to be faster, I temporarily delete the whole car and drive my 2005 GTO or 2015 SS Sedan.


That will make it faster, but it then deletes the Diesel MPG.. seems it is impossible to have it all!


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

I would not be averse to deleting the DPF after proper investigation and maybe running the car solely “off road”. but my preference is that GM gladly provide free DPFs and DEF/DPF/sensor/software repairs for the life of the car and/or myself, for at least 100k miles on the car and 100 years for me. 

It’s throwing an OBD code now, probably DPF-related. I doubt it is either “DEF cap loose” or “Diesel cap loose”. :/ 


Sent from my sofa


----------

